# Easy Mortises, Dowels, and More.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review and a super tool


----------



## nickol (Mar 8, 2008)

Great review . You saved me from buying a mortiser. Couldn't justify the money. will look into the jessem.
thanks.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Excellent review. Have you looked at the mortise pal?


----------



## thomasc400 (Nov 3, 2009)

The Mortise Pal came in a close second for me, and at about $100 cheaper, it almost ended up my choice. It really came down to repeatability and speed. Once I set up the mill on one marked piece, I could pump through the rest without having to measure or laying down any marks. Lastly, for me there is a big difference between clamping your work into a tool or clamping a tool onto your work-hard to explain, but one felt more right, and that comfort was worth the $100.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thomas, thanks for the review. This looks like an interesting tool. I may have to consider adding one of these to my shop since I am a fan of arts and crafts style furniture and the thrill of cutting mortises wears thin very quickly.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This tool is now being shown on Amazon for under $200.00


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

It is now on clearance, 56 bucks

Woodcrafthttp://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=24009&ss=586baae3-1190-4bf7-afb3-243969d68ae5


----------



## JonSnc1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Wolffamer! Mine's on it's way!

Oh yeah sorry, thanks Thomas for the review!


----------



## thomasc400 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks.

75% cheaper than what I paid, but it still was worth it.

Just ordered replacement bits, bearings and tenons as all accessories are also being cleared out.


----------



## thomasc400 (Nov 3, 2009)

So I guess the clamping jigs they were developing for this are never going to happen.


----------



## breaknrn (Jun 17, 2007)

Just passing along some news (actually, the jessem website asks people to tell their friends about this deal). I just picked up the smaller pocket zip slot for $40 from jessemdirect.com. For the same price as my kreg jig, and just a little more work, I think I'd rather use instead and not have the ugly pocket screws show on my face frames. I'll post a review once it arrives in a few days.


----------



## Diwayne (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the jet bench top mortiser. Have to say not impressed with it at all. I was just looking at the jesem router table and saw this mortiser tool. Thanks for the review. Trying to decide weather to get the jesem router table or jet shaper. 
I really like the look of this mortiser tool.


----------

